# More XYLITOL information! Warning!



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Just read another interesting article in our local newspaper about Xylitol. We know that it is very dangerous for our neezers but I didn't realize that xylitol is also found in our natural FRUIT!

Symptoms are vomiting, weak and wobbly appearance or extreme lethargy. A dog's blood sugar can bottom out in 30 min. and they can fall into a coma. They can go into liver failure and it is life threatening toxicity. Go to the vet immediately!

Xylitol can be found in just about anything that is advertised as sugar free. This includes candy, baked goods, energy bars, muffins, brownies, cookies, jell-o, pudding, ice-cream and toothpaste. 2 pieces of sugarless gum can be fatal for a 20lb. dog!

We need to keep in mind that it is found in our natural fruits!!

Carole


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

What types of fruit is it in??

Ryan


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Beamer said:


> What types of fruit is it in??
> 
> Ryan


Ryan I found this:

Xylitol is widely distributed throughout nature in small amounts. Some of the best sources are fruits, berries, mushrooms lettuce, hardwoods, and corn cobs. One cup of raspberries contains less than one gram of xylitol.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder how many grams are in 2 pieces of sugarless gum? 
Just recently I read about someone's dog dying from eating the cob of the corn. I don't remember where I read it??? Interesting.
All this sure makes me want to stick to dog food for the dogs, lol. Neezers are so small it wouldn't take much of the wrong thing to have a negative effect.
Carole


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I wonder if that is part of what caused Roxy's problems?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I just wondered the same thing Sally. I've given the dogs a blueberry or two but nothing more than that. I won't be doing it anymore though!!!
Thanks Carole!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the information, Carole! I had no idea xylitol was found in natural fruits. I have also given Scout blueberries in the past...just a couple...but no more. (Lincoln only likes MEAT, haha).


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I had an english setter who absolutely LOVED corn on the cob. He would get a whole ear and by the time he was done, it was clean!!!! It never effected him adversely.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole thank you for posting this information. I also thought of Roxy right away with the watermelon she had eaten before getting sick.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Carole, what a good reminder about xylitol. I have to remind my kids about this, and I had no idea that it could be found in fruit as well. You're right about sticking to dog food, and the fact that they are small makes it much worse.
Gina


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

This has been an eye opener. Thanks for the info especially coming from a home with a diabetic. I think my rule of thumb will have to be no people food whatsoever. I make their stew which consists of chicken or pork, green beans, sweet potatoe, zuccini, carrots and brown rice. Other than that...it's all a no-no. I had sugar-free bubble gum for the G-kids that just went in the trash !!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought about Roxy too. And I thought about the connection Amanda found with watermelon and Yorkies. Could it just be because they are so small and it wouldn't take much watermelon to hurt them. Liver/pancreas/blood sugar all related. hmmm.
Our neezers are just so small we need to be doubly alert. Naturally a large dog could withstand a lot more.
Carole


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yikes. But there is fruit in most dog foods now. I guess it is an amounts thing. I have given my boys little pieces of fruit. mostly blueberries, apples. But I guess now I won't. Jasper never eats fruit-- but Cash loves it (he'll eat anything)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> Yikes. But *there is fruit in most dog foods now*. I guess it is an amounts thing. I have given my boys little pieces of fruit. mostly blueberries, apples. But I guess now I won't. Jasper never eats fruit-- but Cash loves it (he'll eat anything)


It is probably all "cooked out".
Oliver loves blueberries and baby carrots but..................


----------

